# CLARK HARDNESS TESTER, WW11 ?? $100. Delaware ,, save this history piece



## Silverbullet (Apr 6, 2018)

Tester has a bomber picture on it , plenty of airports there in Delaware
#6549719610


----------



## Manderioli (Apr 6, 2018)

Wonder if all the components still move...especially the dial


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 6, 2018)

Manderioli said:


> Wonder if all the components still move...especially the dial


By the looks of it and the stand it's a good bet either way. But I'd bet it moves ok. The building it's in is the type used on airfields .if I was able I'd go look and offer accordingly. Has to be someone near there on here.


----------



## countryguy (Apr 6, 2018)

bummer..   Their HQ is near my place in NOVI, MI.  I took my son up there. Met the owner ( grandson) who runs the place.  LOVED hanging out there.  they are passionate about their products.   We ended up in a low-end trade-in.   Super people. 
I'm sure it'll sell.


----------

